# Sonic Noise Emitters



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

We had quite the strange experience when visiting with family this weekend. Odin was his usually exuberant self, but after we put him to bed in his crate each night he would wake up about an hour later and FREAK OUT. Not the "I want out of my crate" whining, but like he was having a panic attack. He seemed to be hyperventilating, and was very distraught. We took him out of his crate and tried to calm him, but he was a nutcase.
We have no idea what was up, he's never had any separation anxiety, and sleeps fine in his crate in strange places. We have been racking our brains to figure out what it could possibly have been.

We have two leading ideas, and was hoping for everyone's input. 
A.)There are a lot of coyotes in the area, and I was woken by them one night. 
B.) the house we were in has several of those mice repelling sonic noise emitters (we learned this after the fact). 

He slept fine in his crate at home last night, never made a peep, so whatever it was was remedied by us coming home. Anyone ever had an experience like this?


----------

